# What are people drinking today?



## daniel2001 (May 19, 2007)

I'm working my way through a bottle of Rivercrest, a cheap californian red thats pretty damn nice.


----------



## RevZeek (Dec 17, 2007)

I've been working my way through a bottle of Mondavi red Zin. Pretty good for a cheap wine.


----------



## cmk325i (Jan 25, 2008)

CUBA LIBRE for this guy 10cane rum and coke


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Nothing, but I could go for a Rum & Coke.


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

Right now just a bottle of King Estate Pinot Gris, but we are going to crack a bottle of "baby-making bubbly" (96 Cristal) tonight!


----------



## JacksonCognac (Nov 12, 2007)

Haven't had anything yet... unless you count coffee and water . I'm about to go to the store and I really want some Makers. I'll report back.


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

Couple Bacardi and Cokes earlier, and presently some coffee.


----------



## doubled (Jul 23, 2007)

Mississippi Mud black and tan paired with DPG JJ maduro and I'm in heaven.:tu


----------



## Rahllin (May 25, 2007)

Starting off with a couple Rogue Dead Guy Ales, then I'll probably pour some Single Malt Scotch or some Single Barrel Bourbon to go with whatever I decide to smoke in a while.... yeah yeah "beer before liquor... blah blah blah" I know my limits :tu


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Long Trail Ale. :tu


----------



## Woogie (Mar 6, 2007)

I am enjoying my second Vodka Tonic. Very tasty.

Woogie


----------



## LAMF (Jun 26, 2007)

creemore springs lager


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

Morning coffee, Buck's County I think (grocery store brand). Need to get some good stuff.

Got a dinner date at a nice Italian restaurant and $100 in gift cards, so something red and alcoholic is sure to be included. Need to pick up another growler of Naked Fish too (local microbrew, chocolate raspberry stout... best beer on the planet).


----------



## JMAC (Oct 24, 2006)

Right now, G2 - Orange flavor. I like this stuff.


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

Just drank a bourdon stout and nutbrown for lunch. :al


----------



## tedski (Oct 1, 2004)

Had a glass of '04 Concannon Reserve Petite Sirah. Nice, bold flavors, but a bit too much alcohol heat on the finish. Good value though for under $10.


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

Had a Guinness after work earlier, and just made a Mojito, so looks like a nice weekend ahead. Probably have another Guinness after I get the carpets steam cleaned this evening.


----------



## aldukes (Aug 23, 2007)

tedski said:


> Had a glass of '04 Concannon Reserve Petite Sirah. Nice, bold flavors, but a bit too much alcohol heat on the finish. Good value though for under $10.


Concannon makes great petite sirah for the price. One of my fav's.


----------



## BostonMark (Sep 12, 2007)

Workin on a glass of Johnny Walker Black right now with dinner.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Just cracked open a bottle of Rochefort 10


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Smuttynose IPA


----------



## Ironeagle (Dec 21, 2007)

Blue Bombay Gin martini with three jalapeño stuffed olives.


----------



## mdtaggart (Sep 22, 2006)

Balvenie 10 yr


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

Great Lakes Edmund Fitzgerald Porter


----------



## JacksonCognac (Nov 12, 2007)

I've been throwin back some Abita Turbodogs the past couple days. I have 2 left so those are going down the hatch shortly... I'm looking to get into some tequilla as well tonight - 1800 Reposado on the rocks.


----------



## TideRoll (Nov 7, 2005)

Leinenkugel's Creamy Dark


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

2006 Rosenblum Heritage Clones Petite Syrah. Good stuff at $13.99.


----------



## daniel2001 (May 19, 2007)

Vodka (russian standard) and coke.


----------



## smokin5 (Mar 28, 2007)

Seems like a waste of good vodka, but what do I know?
I've been drinking Makers Mark on the rocks since 4:30 today!
:al


----------



## JacksonCognac (Nov 12, 2007)

uh lets see... quite a few abita pecan ales... some Sailor Jerry's Rum... a few budwisers and a Schlitz at one of my favorite bars.


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

I had a couple Red stripes. I find I like them better in warmer weather.


T


----------



## daniel2001 (May 19, 2007)

Vodka (Russian Standard) and Coke.


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

Last night it was Woodford Reserve and tonight Knob Creek, I've been on a bourbon kick lately


----------

